# The Photobucket debacle



## John Conroy (Jul 14, 2017)

I have been a Photobucket member since 2007 and used their service for third party hosting of photos for all the forums I frequent. Some forums don't allow direct uploads of pictures so Photobucket was a easy way to display photos. In the last few years I have upgraded  to a paid membership to avoid the ads and allow more storage for $29USD per year, a reasonable amount. Recently they changed their policies and now want to charge $399USD for third party hosting of photos. Nothing short of a ransom scheme in my opinion. All the photos I have posted using photobucket are now not visible on all the forums I visit. There is no way that I have time to go back through all those posts and re post the photos and also no way I'm going to pay Photobuckets ransom. So that's my rant for the day, if anyone wants me to re post one of the pics please let me know and from now on I will be using then direct upload method of posting photos.

John


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm sorry that they have chosen to alienate you and many of their users this way.  Apparently their number of users has dropped significantly since June.  Good that you have all your photos backed up!


----------



## PeterT (Jul 17, 2017)

I've read that on other forums as well. Now all you see is little grey boxes of nothingness, the pics are forever lost unless people go back & edit their posts with saved pictures which is a lot of work. When you decide on a new service let us know, I'm curious myself. Google has some useful tools including file sharing but like your experience - things have a way of changing quite dynamically.

Crap, I finally figured out how to get pictures from my Iphone to my Win-7 PC. I was coming close to doing the ICloud thing which I wasn't thrilled with. Turns out things run relatively smooth... as long as you have ITunes installed which I otherwise never use. Its still a PITA. NO I don't want to synch my content. NO I don't want free album skins. NO.... I just want to drag & drop my own pictures damit!


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 18, 2017)

For What It's Worth, I've been using   https://postimage.io/  for my images for posting on websites.  I don't have very many, so my risk level is very low.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 21, 2017)

I've been using imgur.com for third party image hosting. Though use Google Drive at work, so should probably consider adopting it for the job...

Unless I'm posting here, then I just upload here.

JW


----------



## Tom O (Oct 15, 2017)

I haven't tried this out yet but it supposedly gets the pics to show using firefox or further down the page with chrome.

http://madmodder.net/index.php/topic,12292.msg107149/topicseen.html#new


----------

